# Mike Taylor waived



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

ESPN


> Bowen was one of five NBA players waived Friday, joining Boston guard Gabe Pruitt, Los Angeles Clippers guard Mike Taylor, Los Angeles Lakers swingman Sun Yue and fellow Buck Salim Stoudamire. All five players will be unrestricted free agents if they are claimed by another team before 6 p.m. ET next Friday.



Hmmm...interesting...does it mean we are trading for Sessions and bump Telfair to 3rd string?


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

Noooooooo! Well I hope Mike Taylor finds a job somewhere. I don't think we will make a move on Session. If anything, I believe this opens up a spot for Mardy Collins as a 3rd string PG. Maybe, it is Sterling pushing for A.I.

Anyway, I wish Mike Taylor could have developed with the Clippers. damn.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Surprising, I hear he sucked in the Summer League. I guess this means someone is being signed or traded for or else it makes no sense to waive him he makes nothing.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Oh god....I hope we dont sign Jammal Tinsley or Iverson.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Taylor is a Milwaukee boy, I hope he gets a shot elsewhere


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Taylor proved he could play in the league a year ago. Why waive someone on a minimum deal that gives production? So stupid.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

HKF said:


> Taylor proved he could play in the league a year ago. Why waive someone on a minimum deal that gives production? So stupid.


My thoughts exactly. I love the potential Mike Taylor showed last year and now he's waived. Why?!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

his ceiling is eddie house at best. he wont get very far with his erratic and streaky plays. hopefully this means the future signing of session.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

dmilesai said:


> My thoughts exactly. I love the potential Mike Taylor showed last year and now he's waived. Why?!


Because they are the Clippers.

Taylor will be scooped up by someone and get get good playing time. He and Jordan give so much for the little they are paid, I would have kept them just for that alone in these recessionary times .


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

dumb move. mike taylor at this point is a competent backup and definitely is an nba caliber point. i also think that he gives a lot of production while making almost nothing. i get that this team won't need him with telfair on board though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Clippers is stupid.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Danny gave the best reasoning; he's one of those hot & cold, explode for a game or two then disappear, sub-par defender types who are very exciting to watch at times, but when you're trying to build a long-term winner, just don't make sense to roster. There are always guys like that who have the skill to play in the league, but just don't warrant a spot over a more well-rounded player. I would've liked to see him come back for another year just for his spark off the bench, but I'm not too broken up over his release. He'll find work elsewhere, probably overseas where he'll play more and make more, for that matter.


----------

